# Mamiya rz/b67 vendor



## cicero38 (Mar 24, 2017)

My wife is just getting into film photography, and she really wants to make the leap to medium format. Before she bites the bullet with a Mamiya rz/rb67, she'd like to handle one in person.
Does anyone know of a vendor (not online) that would carry such cameras within the NY/NJ-to-Boston corridor? I'm not a photographer myself, but I'm hoping someone could give me some names of shops where I'd gladly call to check their stock. Thanks!


----------



## compur (Mar 24, 2017)

B & H Photo Video
420 9th Ave, New York, NY 10001


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 24, 2017)

Married to a weightlifter -- awesome!

Joe


----------

